# Mahinder/Besko 2638L Loader Valve Repair



## Larry Tellman (Jun 6, 2020)

I have a Mahindra 2638 with a Besko hydraulic loader valve. I broke one of the linkage covers and could not find a placement ANYWHERE. Mahindra could only sell the entire Joystick (over$700).

After calling 5 other parts distributors (including 2 Mahindra dealers), Sharla at Short Line Parts took the time to actually try and help me. Together we figure out that the Koyker Cable connector kit PN# is K669298 might be a suitable substitute. 

She sent me one to try and low and behold, the cable cover (bonnet) fit. It wasn't an exact replacement but close enough. Several of the other parts in the kit were an exact replacement. 

Thanks to Sharla and the Koyker kit, I save a bunch of money and 3 weeks (wait time for Mahindra part).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Larry Tellman said:


> I have a Mahindra 2638 with a Besko hydraulic loader valve. I broke one of the linkage covers and could not find a placement ANYWHERE. Mahindra could only sell the entire Joystick (over$700).
> 
> After calling 5 other parts distributors (including 2 Mahindra dealers), Sharla at Short Line Parts took the time to actually try and help me. Together we figure out that the Koyker Cable connector kit PN# is K669298 might be a suitable substitute.
> 
> ...


Welcome Larry, and thanks for sharing this great bit of information. I'm sure that it will be welcome by many of our Mahindra owners, here on the forum.


----------



## carlserre (2 mo ago)

Thanks Larry for your info. I own a 2021 Mahindra 2638 HST cab also and I just broke one of the cap also. I found your story searching through for Mahindra parts. I wonder why these cap brake off. The only thing I can think of is the screw to come loose. have you heard of any others having the same problem?

Cheers
Carl Serre
[email protected]


----------

